# Winnie duck/goose lease openings.....



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Executive style lease. Guaranteed water, lodge, pit blinds, rice. 2000 acs with 6 members @ $3500. Call 713-875-4800.


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

$3500 PER GUN???????????


Good luck.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. Is that per gun or for all 6 together? If it is all 6 then I believe I can fill about 4 spots and possibly all 6. PLease let me know.


----------



## No-Tox (Feb 6, 2007)

That would be $3500 per gun......

No-Tox


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Has Waterfowl Hunting Really gotten that Expensive?????


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

...and that would be OUTRAGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I bet he's looking for hunters not BS...


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

ccrocker1313 said:


> I bet he's looking for hunters not BS...


So are you saying that I am less of a hunter because I would never spend $3500 a gun for a lease?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

GDO he's looking to fill his lease read the thread....do you have to make something out of nothing ? try to be nice the man is looking for hunters not comments...


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

If I wasn't trying to build a house, I'd get in on that. For an executive type lease with a lodge and guaranteed water, it's not too bad.


Go price how much it cost to buy water these days.!!


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Come on CCrocker. Can't you take a little itty bitty joke?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The worst part is you'd have to hunt with Whitecrow.:tongue: :wink: Hahahaha!



Good luck filling it Jody. You planning on coming down here for a hunt again this year?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I was offered 500 acres of DU property, 1st year hunted, water, in-ground blinds, lodge and guides provided...at the amazingly low price of only $24,000 per year with 6 guns max.

That works out to nearly what he is offering and not considered a bad price at all for hunters who absolutely hate (or are too old) to do all the work themselves. There is something to be said for just showing up at the lodge, enjoying fine food and drink, and then sitting in a first-class blind with someone who can tell you what kind of duck is coming in and whether or not you can shoot it (I failed duck ID in school). 

There are a lot of guides out there who promise an executive-style hunt and then ask you to tote the dekes and sit in mud up to your #$% for twice their normal price. If there weren't a lot of us who appreciate high-class leases then they wouldn't exist.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> The worst part is you'd have to hunt with Whitecrow.:tongue: :wink: Hahahaha!


Amen, good luck filling the lease Jody and sure wish that was in my price range. It may sound ridiculous to some but there are alot of clubs offering the same for more, HBR is one in particular and I have hunted this area before and the hunting was as good or better than at Hall's Bayou and is cheaper.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*They don't have to..............*



Salty Dog said:


> The worst part is you'd have to hunt with Whitecrow.:tongue: :wink: Hahahaha!
> 
> Good luck filling it Jody. You planning on coming down here for a hunt again this year?


They don't have to hunt with me! Only the ones that want to kill! 

To answer one of the questions above, yes it has come to this, unfortunately. Go price some decent rice country and then calculate running a 36" pump 24hrs a day for a week or so, or pay the canal co. $20/ac for water. We can take 40 hunters at $500/piece if you'd rather, but the lodge will get pretty crowded. 

I'd love to come down and hunt.....lemme see if I can talk ol' JJCan'tcatchatrout into coming down.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> I'd love to come down and hunt.....lemme see if I can talk ol' JJCan'tcatchatrout into coming down.


You always have a standing invite down my way Jody, that is if you can be seen with a low life like me! HA HA


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Go to LCRA's web site and see what they charge for water. You'll see why duck hunting can be expensive.

EBHunter

http://www.lcra.org/water/contracts.html


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I hunt near that area and we spend $10-$15K depending on rainfall flooding our fields. We have 1200 acres of rice and fallow fields and we flood about 600 to 900 acres from year to year. Water is our number one expense but the hunting is great.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Whitecrow said:


> . Go price some decent rice country and then calculate running a 36" pump 24hrs a day for a week or so, or pay the canal co. $20/ac for water.


Sorry to get off topic...You only pay $20/ac for water? 

And the LCRA is charging $125 

Glad I'm somewhere in the middle I guess. And here I thought our water rates were outragous.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Careful........*



DUKFVR said:


> You always have a standing invite down my way Jody, that is if you can be seen with a low life like me! HA HA


After the hunt you put me on last year I may be down there every weekend!

Chuck: Last time I bought duck water it was $20/acre....but that was 4 or 5 years ago. We've had pumping rights since then and the "only" cost is feeding the pump.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

What If I Sleep In A Tent By The Front Gate, Roast Weiners On A Stick And Hunt From A Pop-up Blind Do I Get A Discount Jody?

As Far As The Cost. It Is Like A Buying Car Either You Can Buy A Used Ford Pinto Or You Can Buy A New Beamer. Your Choice On How Much You Want To Drop On It. Me I Will Buy The The Pinto. Lmfao!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

A quick FYi.. 
Whitecrows Lease is ((The Mecca))) or so Ive been told
If you are ever invited out to his lil place..Ya might actually spit that much cash outta your acct or backside,.Quicker than a Chicken jumps on a Junebug..

Oxx..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> I'd love to come down and hunt.....lemme see if I can talk ol' JJCan'tcatchatrout into coming down.


I should change my name to JJCan'tkilladuck after last year, If I can get off I am always in and the way they keep hiring people this year I sure don't see it being a problem.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

jjtroutkiller said:


> It may sound ridiculous to some but there are alot of clubs offering the same for more, HBR is one in particular and I have hunted this area before and the hunting was as good or better than at Hall's Bayou and is cheaper.


jjtk, not stirrin anything up here, just fillin in a not-quite accurate statement of yours....HBR's 2006/2007 membership was $8,000, but not per gun. That is for a "corporate" type membership with 4 card holding members, so if split 4 ways, that's only $2,000/gun. I believe it's the same this year. Well, let me say that if it _DID_ go up, I haven't heard yet.

GROUP HUG!:birthday2

Peace!


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

There is definately a market out there for people who don't mind spending money for some gaurantees Such as water, no crowds, no hassels, no over hunted ponds and no idiots etc.

Every year, I am looking for a few of these people and every year I find'em.

I have three leases that I hunt that range from $1750 to $2,000, so yes it has come to that. Worth it too me not to ANY cluster $%#&@.

And on the water subject, one of my farmers charges me $112.00 per acre.


----------



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

The Price is Right. Our club is in the same area (Winnie/High Island) for a year round lease we pay $2,500 a gun with a first year initiation fee of $2,000. We have 16-18 hunters with little turnover. 

Not to high-jack your post Whitecrow...but I just wanted to support the market price for the area. Good Luck with filling your spots and I will inform others that I know of your situation. Good Hunting to you all.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

triple f said:


> jjtk, not stirrin anything up here, just fillin in a not-quite accurate statement of yours....HBR's 2006/2007 membership was $8,000, but not per gun. That is for a "corporate" type membership with 4 card holding members, so if split 4 ways, that's only $2,000/gun. I believe it's the same this year. Well, let me say that if it _DID_ go up, I haven't heard yet.
> 
> GROUP HUG!:birthday2
> 
> Peace!


I stand corrected, I had only hunted there as a guest and thought the price was higher.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

LCRA is making it tough right now. They want the landowner/farmer to put their order in now for water and pay now. If you don't use it, you don't get your money back. My landowner is trying to figure out how much water will be needed. We have all the boards pulled to do some work on the ponds. We'll go ahead and put all the boards in next week and see if we can capture some rain water.

EBHunter


----------

